# First show??? What to do???



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about entering the Hellensville A&P show with my 5 almost 6 year old SB gelding. It's my first 'real' show, I have done 4 PC ribbon days when I was younger without a horse, I was on a leased horse. Now it's time for our first REAL show, but I'm not really sure what to enter him in. The A&P has a special category just for SB's and it has In hand showing, and under saddle. I could also enter him in the x country or show jumping. I was thinking about under saddle or In hand because he's still quite green and is still learning to jump under saddle. However he has a problem with standing still, he will just walk around, wanting to graze. I'm training him on that though....under saddle, he's just been broken in, doing ok, but I'm just thinking of enetering him next year anyway, so I think he'll be fine by then. So...what should I enter him in? I also need a good showname for him. He's pure black, no white markings, light brown nose. Here's a pic! Two pics 
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/5174214a085647ce5e37fecd77637be0_zps0a368bea.jpg 

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/3c802e8eaf4f6efcd223fbd705d7552d_zps52c17820.jpg 

I was thinking about Northern Dreamcatcher or Northern Dreamdancer but that sounds kinda lame, don't you think? I need a cool, flashy show name for him. His stable name is Luca by the way. Thxxx!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Aha! Helensville.... Your a kiwi too 

I'm guessing the A&P show up there would be rather on the large side, being Helensville, I know the wanganui one is still too big to take my boy to (panics at horses moving around)

I would be inclined to enter him into the SB class and just do flat for your first show.. Has he been to any shows before? If not, then be prepared as it probably will not go exactly to plan. The first show I took my boy out to was a complete and utter nightmare, and I had been riding an uptight mare for the past 5 years at various shows with not too many problems. But Mitch, oh boy. I took him in to a very low key show as he had not been off the track long, and he went nuts, like I'm talking worked himself into a sweat through my wick-away saddle blanket and all over my saddle dripping with sweat worked up.
That was the day we found out he was fearful of horses moving in different directions to him. *sigh*

Being a standy, was he a pacer, did he have a "race name" or anything? My boy was Fuji Extreme, so that he stayed 

I do like the northern dreamcatcher though, I would also be inclined to call him a dark bay because of his brown nose.. I always thought black was black, like black everything no brown points. But who knows :lol:

I would probably wait till your next show to enter the x country or jumping, just because if either one of you gets show-day-nerves, you dont have so much stress when your just on the flat (my experience anyways) and the show day nerves are bound to happen on a youngster, depending on his previous experiences of course


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ya, I'm a kiwi :lol:
Luca was a pacer but his racing name was Arufusson, which is kinda weird....:? I think I'll do either in hand or under saddle (like walking, halting and trotting) just to get him used to it. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> Ya, I'm a kiwi :lol:
> Luca was a pacer but his racing name was Arufusson, which is kinda weird....:? I think I'll do either in hand or under saddle (like walking, halting and trotting) just to get him used to it. Thanks for the advice!!


I thought so lol, the Helensville part and the A&P show part gave it away :lol:
Hmm, yeah that is kinda wierd. I do kinda like the northern dreamcatcher one though.

Do whichever you are more comfortable with, do you feel you have more control over him from the saddle or the ground? For me it's in the saddle.

Happy to give advice to a fellow Kiwi haha, especially after what happened at my geldings first show!


...Ohh, probably pays to take a lunge line, juuuust in case :wink: If he panics in his surroundings, stick his halter on and the lunge line and let him go around and check out his surroundings with you far enough away to move if he comes your way suddenly. Try to have him go around nice and quietly, talk to him and reassure him that everythings ok and whatnot, I find it helps a lot to calm down nervy youngsters.
And if you have some on hand, I would give a scoop of alleviate or something similar to him the night before, and before he gets on the float


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> I do like the northern dreamcatcher though, I would also be inclined to call him a dark bay because of his brown nose.. I always thought black was black, like black everything no brown points. But who knows :lol:


I'd actually say he's brown due to the lighter muzzle. Blacks don't have brown there. His body is sunbleached but the muzzle doesn't do that. If his muzzle is really predominant brown in his winter coat...he's brown.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Bridgertrot said:


> I'd actually say he's brown due to the lighter muzzle. Blacks don't have brown there. His body is sunbleached but the muzzle doesn't do that. If his muzzle is really predominant brown in his winter coat...he's brown.


Do you think so? I'm no expert with colours lol, but I do have a horse registered as brown and he's lighter than that. I always thought Browns had the "brown points" on their flanks and tips of ears also? Correct me if I'm wrong! Still learning here :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, browns are lighter in their "soft" areas such as the muzzle, flanks, and between in the inside of legs. Blacks don't have the lighter colored muzzle. (just look at my Avatar for example lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Bridgertrot said:


> Yes, browns are lighter in their "soft" areas such as the muzzle, flanks, and between in the inside of legs. Blacks don't have the lighter colored muzzle. (just look at my Avatar for example lol)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So would OPs horse be bay or brown? I'm still a little behind :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Brown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

But Luca is just brown on the muzzle, nowhere else. I saw a pic of him in summer before I got him, he was completely black. Except the muzzle of course


----------

